# Airport Line



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

My company keeps getting calls about line painting (this time from the local airport). They don't have any specs for what to apply but requested "yellow reflective paint." From what I've gathered glass beads need to be put into wet paint to be effective. They also said ideal was for it to last a few years (I've spoken to some reps who said don't expect even a year out of lines in that application)

It's a small project, they said about 200 ft, What kind of tips do you guys have for how to do it? We're entirely in the residential repaint field but our name "center line painting." Keeps attracting this kind of thing. Might as well take advantage of opportunity!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

inslx alkyd...




__





INSL-X Traffic Coatings


Latex, acrylic fast set and alkyd traffic and marking paints, in a variety of colors, constitute the INSL-X<sup><small>®</small></sup> portfolio of traffic paints.




www.benjaminmoore.com


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Center_line_Painting said:


> My company keeps getting calls about line painting (this time from the local airport). They don't have any specs for what to apply but requested "yellow reflective paint." From what I've gathered glass beads need to be put into wet paint to be effective. They also said ideal was for it to last a few years (I've spoken to some reps who said don't expect even a year out of lines in that application)
> 
> It's a small project, they said about 200 ft, What kind of tips do you guys have for how to do it? We're entirely in the residential repaint field but our name "center line painting." Keeps attracting this kind of thing. Might as well take advantage of opportunity!


Wouldn’t you need a line machine like the city uses?
Then drop the beads into wet paint?
Call the street department. Ask what kind of paint they use.
I think some paint stores rent line machines.









Reflective Glass Beads for making reflective paint signs crafts and more 1 Pound 857542005013 | eBay


These can be used for making reflective paint, signs, crafts or anything else you want to be reflective. Reflective Glass Beads - 1 lb. Tip: Put a drop cloth below where you're sprinkling them so you can catch the ones that bounce off (there'll be a lot of them) so you can reuse them.



www.ebay.com




.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Like Holland says, you need a line painting machine or else some really good tape and a long chaulk line to keep your line straight! 
And yes. Traffic paint. Stuff is nasty. Oh and charge lots of money.
Or maybe consider changing your name? Centre line is kind of misleading..


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

To get the Titan powerliner 8955 with the lazyliner elite, so you can drive it around, you're looking at $16k. Wtf? Who knew line painting was so lucrative? Must be able to charge $10 per foot or something.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

lol. $16k for a line painting machine? not in our budget!
No need to change company name. It refers to a martial arts point called the center line which is very relevant to our company culture. I don't take offense to a line painting request here and there. 

I'll look into these leads! Perhaps there's a line painter that visits paint talk too!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Center_line_Painting said:


> lol. $16k for a line painting machine? not in our budget!
> No need to change company name. It refers to a martial arts point called the center line which is very relevant to our company culture. I don't take offense to a line painting request here and there.
> 
> I'll look into these leads! Perhaps there's a line painter that visits paint talk too!


Do you have a tag line under your company name? A quick quip that could serve to clarify your business aims and target audience.

Just curious, which areas/disciplines of martial arts do you focus on?


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

In CA large buildings need the address # on the roof with white reflective paint so helicopters can see. Most times you are just going over the faded existing.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

On the topic of airports, when doing nothing other than residential work, I received 2 back-to-back bid requests within 24 hrs by two competitive airlines’ reps, one for American Airline’s VIP Admiral’s Club II lounges and the other for British Airways terminal signage..very odd, especially since I didn’t even have a website.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Redux said:


> On the topic of airports, when doing nothing other than residential work, I received 2 back-to-back bid requests within 24 hrs by two competitive airlines’ reps, one for American Airline’s VIP Admiral’s Club II lounges and the other for British Airways terminal signage..very odd, especially since I didn’t even have a website.


Ya, but cmon Redux. Your known coast to coast like butter and toast!


----------

